# I found Valwin's pirated hentai blog.



## Rydian (Jun 14, 2012)

And before any smartasses comment, yes "found" as in "I was actively searching out pirated copies of some hentai and happened to notice the person who ran this one".


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2012)

link?

and can i have an unblurred pic?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 14, 2012)

Er, no and no, because porn.


----------



## emigre (Jun 14, 2012)

There are no words to accurately describe how I feel, after reading the  opening post.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2012)

I can fap to the blurred pic even though it's blurred.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2012)

can i has a pm of the link?

edit: or maybe site doe not exist. it's all photoshop.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 14, 2012)

*Begins to search for this blog*

Found it

>Dat blonde 3DCG

>Nope.avi


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Found it


----------



## emigre (Jun 14, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Found it



It's a piece of piss to find.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...



> Google
> "Valwin Blogspot"
> 2nd page
> Bottom Result

Not linking.


----------



## emigre (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done on Valwin for using mediafire.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> Well done on Valwin for using mediafire.



Watch everything will 404 because of the mandatory account tie-in.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


ah thanks. 

brb.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 14, 2012)

@[member='Rydian'], I'm sure we're all interested in what you were looking for...


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2012)

Holy shit, now that I've seen his blog, I can't fap anymore.
All of that terribly drawn manga, uhhrgh....


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 14, 2012)

LOL
Btw, why did @rydian search for it? 
Is it gay pr0n?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 14, 2012)

It was a Lucky Star flash animation by Zone.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2012)

Rydian said:


> It was a Lucky Star flash animation by Zone.


If it's made by Zone it has to be at least somewhat decent quality.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 14, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


Dam it - I can't find it, got someone's twitter as last result on 2nd page  ...
....but did try '"Valwin Blogspot" with another 4 letter word (& no, it's not 'f**k' or 'porn') & I've got a search result on first page that I can't visit [since PC in work blocks it] - guess I have to wait until I get home


----------



## Narayan (Jun 14, 2012)

CannonFoddr said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


didn't actually work for me. but it was very easy like what emigre said. just combine 3 words from thread title.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 14, 2012)

Rydian said:


> It was a Lucky Star flash animation by Zone.


Not sure if I want to see this or if I don't want to see this.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol, looks like someone is telling Valwin about it on his messenger thing.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 14, 2012)

It's a small web after all.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jun 14, 2012)

So what? I sub hentai... (For Anim8s, I used to be with Subdesu-H but left them... Anim8s was made by members of SD-H who left, not just me)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2012)

Not interesting
Needs more gay porn


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 14, 2012)

CannonFoddr said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


Next page


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 14, 2012)

Uhh, whoever asked if that was me, totally wasn't.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi guys. This isn't Valwin's site: It's a fake-site that myself and a few friends have been running to troll him.
Why? Let's just say that GBAtemp isn't the only place that he and his various alts frequent.

*EDIT:* I'm actually quite pleased that you thought it was real. We've really outdone ourselves, apparently.
Partial credit goes to Foxi4 for "ValwinatorDS", which helped us mimic his "Stevetry"-isms.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 14, 2012)

Really?

'Cause I already got a PMed threat about having made this thread.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 14, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Really?
> 
> 'Cause I already got a PMed threat about having made this thread.


Yes, Valwin and I are in cahoots in regards to this thread.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 14, 2012)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Hi guys. This isn't Valwin's site: It's a fake-site that myself and a few friends have been running to troll him.
> Why? Let's just say that GBAtemp isn't the only place that he and his various alts frequent.
> 
> *EDIT:* I'm actually quite pleased that you thought it was real. We've really outdone ourselves, apparently.
> Partial credit goes to Foxi4 for "ValwinatorDS", which helped us mimic his "Stevetry"-isms.


Still looks pretty real and well updated too. Way too much for a fake-site, but whateva 

EDIT: relevant
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szjU5YXcoqM


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 14, 2012)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Hi guys. This isn't Valwin's site: It's a fake-site that myself and a few friends have been running to troll him.
> Why? Let's just say that GBAtemp isn't the only place that he and his various alts frequent.
> 
> *EDIT:* I'm actually quite pleased that you thought it was real. We've really outdone ourselves, apparently.
> Partial credit goes to Foxi4 for "ValwinatorDS", which helped us mimic his "Stevetry"-isms.



You...really like untranslated things.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2012)

What's the name? I found one that said Zeo Archives...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, I think that's it based off of the info given... 
I dunno how Yuno will react to you looking at all the stuff there but good luck 

Also why adf.ly... That's shit...


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 14, 2012)

I found this http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/unban-valwin-tagzard-sausage-head-and-alan-john/


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 14, 2012)

Just found out that Fibrizo got banned. 

What happened?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 14, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Just found out that Fibrizo got banned.
> 
> What happened?


Ban-evader going around proudly showing that he's the dupe of an old account = gettin' banned again

aka

ban enforcement for ban-evaders


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 14, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > Just found out that Fibrizo got banned.
> ...


Yeah, but Fibrizo = Valwin has been known for a while before he got banned.
I thought he did something major except for y'know just being Valwin...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 14, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Fredrica Bernkastel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys. This isn't Valwin's site: It's a fake-site that myself and a few friends have been running to troll him.
> ...


Yes, that's the point. Have you seen his posts? :|


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 14, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > Just found out that Fibrizo got banned.
> ...



It was sausagehead wasn't it?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 15, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Eerpow said:
> ...


Nope, Valwin it was.



Eerpow said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Eerpow said:
> ...


We thought he could change. But he did not


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 15, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Nope, Valwin it was.



I know, I was just pissing around. Dat member title.





raulpica said:


> *We thought he could change. But he did not *



I'm having deja-vu....

@[member='tagzard']


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 15, 2012)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Hi guys. This isn't Valwin's site: It's a fake-site that myself and a few friends have been running to troll him.
> Why? Let's just say that GBAtemp isn't the only place that he and his various alts frequent.
> 
> *EDIT:* I'm actually quite pleased that you thought it was real. We've really outdone ourselves, apparently.
> Partial credit goes to Foxi4 for "ValwinatorDS", which helped us mimic his "Stevetry"-isms.


Wow, that's dedication. There is a shitload of shota there.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 15, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> Wow, that's dedication. There is a shitload of shota there.


And yet, it is dwarfed by Stevetry's dedication to spice up the USN.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 15, 2012)

it was a mistake in clicking the "you like this" in fredrica bernkastel's sig.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 15, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Eerpow said:
> ...


You just reminded me Sausage Head will never come back to GBAtemp due to Vulpes Abnocto's butthurt madness.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 15, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


He certainly won't be missed.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 15, 2012)

raulpica said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...


Fuck you raulpica. 
Sausage Head was one of the best members in the EoF, and he got banned just because someone didn't like his small penis.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 15, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > AlanJohn said:
> ...


The entire EoF hated him. Deal with it


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 15, 2012)

raulpica said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


Staff jealousy != Entire EoF hate


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 15, 2012)

Narayan said:


> it was a mistake in clicking the "you like this" in fredrica bernkastel's sig.


Change to the dark theme, then it'll look albino


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 15, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> Fredrica Bernkastel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys. This isn't Valwin's site: It's a fake-site that myself and a few friends have been running to troll him.
> ...


I cant find it and I lobe shotacon


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 15, 2012)

Never mind. I found it and favorited it


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 15, 2012)

Why do we dislike valwin?


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 15, 2012)

1234turtles said:


> Why do we dislike valwin?


He's a blatant Nintendo fanboy and can't write proper sentences.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 15, 2012)

Narayan said:


> it was a mistake in clicking the &quot;you like this&quot; in fredrica bernkastel's sig.


That was not a mistake. It was destiny.


Suprgamr232 said:


> Change to the dark theme, then it'll look albino


Unfortunately not all that many people use the dark theme. I have to cater to what will appear the most natural to the most people.


Terminator02 said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we dislike valwin?
> ...


It's more likely that Valwin is so widely disliked because (aside from the obvious fact that he's a troll) he likes to say upsetting things about videogame-companies. Apparently some people can't handle that.


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 23, 2012)

best part of the blog


----------

